# [Heisec] Datenklau bei der Citibank gelang durch simple URL-Manipulation



## Newsfeed (15 Juni 2011)

Laut einem Bericht der New York Times gelang der Diebstahl von rund 200.000 Kundendaten durch einen äußerst simplen Angriff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

